# Songs You Hate



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 4, 2014)

Exactly what it says on the tin. 

To start us off...


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 4, 2014)

This was on the radio almost *literally* every five minutes my freshman year in college.


I still hate it every bit as much now as I did back then.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 4, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC3y9llDXuM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC3y9llDXuM[/ame]

Hated it during my High School days. Still hate it now. How the fuck they managed to release an album is beyond me.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 4, 2014)

I once almost dislocated my shoulder as I lurched for the radio "Off" button in my car when this came on. Of course, By the Time the Bee Gees and the Village People were on every radio station, I had removed the radio from my car altogether and had taken it out into the woods and shot it....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFrGuyw1V8s]Abba - Dancing Queen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 4, 2014)

Well this certainly promises to be a fun thread.

Have been lookin' all day for a reason to get seriously POd and complain. 

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suzwkw0dYmM]The Del Amitris, Roll to Me[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 4, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAxFc1k-2wA]OMC, How Bizarre[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 4, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FQO1fj1MJU]Finger Eleven, One Thing[/ame]

Irritating. As. HELL.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY]Limp Bizkit, Break Stuff[/ame]

Bunch of snotty-nosed rich punks.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gc4QTqslN4]The Trashmen, Surfin' Bird[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

This was on Family Guy, and I found it extremely annoying, as did Lois.    Enjoy, a whole 10 hours of it!  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHNnxFzXIis]Bird is the Word! 10 Hours - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9BNoNFKCBI]USA For Africa, We Are the World[/ame]

Every dictionary that comes with audio clips should have this as the accompaniment for the word _self-righteous_.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 5, 2014)

It doesn't get much worse than this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU_rqm7WPPI]TOMMY ROE - " DIZZY" (W/LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I once almost dislocated my shoulder as I lurched for the radio "Off" button in my car when this came on. Of course, By the Time the Bee Gees and the Village People were on every radio station, I had removed the radio from my car altogether and had taken it out into the woods and shot it....
> 
> Abba - Dancing Queen - YouTube



Lol!  I like that song!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't believe no one has posted this one yet!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4]Justin Bieber - Baby ft. Ludacris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV8TqqBYzO0]Dionne Warwick, Déjà Vu[/ame]

If you ever hear ^ that ^ on an easy listening station while rollin' down the highway, CHANGE THE STATION, QUICKLY &#8212; YOU WILL NEVER GET IT OUTTA YOUR HEAD!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0]PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (?????) M/V - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-fev20voMc]Barry Manilow, I Write the Songs[/ame]

Sounds kinda conceited, Barry.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiBYM6g8Tck]Los del Rio - Macarena (Original Video) [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHcDX1C-J30]Poison, I Want Action[/ame]

Two things here:

1.) Well, yippie-ki-yay for you. And

2.) Who gives a shit?!?!?​


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't normally post this, unless, for some reason, I need serious ammunition. However, I am just going to cut to the chase tonight and post the single worst song that has ever made it to the top 10. However, I feel compelled to warn you that this could cause serious damage to the brain, to the ears, and could result in medical complications, nausea, and death. 

I give you:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbuRNbujkjA]FREDDIE & THE DREAMERS - Do The Freddie (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdemFfbS5H0]#SELFIE (Official Music Video) - The Chainsmokers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ]Kansas, Dust In the Wind[/ame]

Most. Depressing. Song. _Ever_.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ]Rick Astley, Never Gonna Give You Up[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Barry Manilow, I Write the Songs
> 
> Sounds kinda conceited, Barry.



  My auntie loves Barry Manilow.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oofSnsGkops]James Blunt - You're Beautiful (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY8APrYU2Gs]David Soul, Don't Give Up On Us[/ame]

Dude. No. Just. No.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdSmokR0Enk]Milli Vanilli, Girl You Know It's True[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

This has to be one of the worst songs eva!!!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMuDtfxAIKk]Falco - Rock Me Amadeus (Original Single Version) NDW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Just look under 80s songs, there are TONS of awful ones!  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1b8AhIsSYQ]Starship - We Built This City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvA26p6wMYc]Puff Daddy featuring Jimmy Page, Come With Me[/ame]

Awww, no. Just HELL no.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLfoy2XsFw]Hall and Oates - Private Eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MIBELFORTk]The Backstreet Boys, As Long As You Love Me[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

This one sounds almost like the last one.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u9FrXBWu_I]Hall & Oates - Kiss on My List (1980) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lur-SGl3uw8]Nena - 99 Luftballons German Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Anything by White Snake.  Lord, they suck.  I'm sure there will be some guys here that would disagree though.  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_tfq0qTDDE]Whitesnake - Still Of The Night [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ92eyxnxmQ]Daughtry, It's Not Over[/ame]

Would be easy to make an entire thread of songs by ^ this clownish poser ^.


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bnX-6sJZBw]Daughtry, Home[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm sure a lot of people will disagree with this choice too, but I hate this song.  I guess I just don't like something about his voice.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI]Danzig - Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

I love Led Zeppelin, but I never ever liked this song.  I can't really say I hate it because the music is still good, I just don't like the chorus part of this song.  He sounds so whiny.  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0DAnu5Sq6k]Led Zeppelin - All of My Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> The Trashmen, Surfin' Bird





ChrisL said:


> This was on Family Guy, and I found it extremely annoying, as did Lois.    Enjoy, a whole 10 hours of it!  Lol!
> 
> Bird is the Word! 10 Hours - YouTube


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

This was on the radio for like *two straight months* a couple of years ago. *shudder*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > The Trashmen, Surfin' Bird
> ...



  Bird is NOT the word!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 5, 2014)

Anything Lynard Skynard ever produced.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ





Billo_Really said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmKd1Bii0Lc



Nope, don't agree.  Both masterpieces and influential songs, though I have heard other people say that they don't care for Kashmir.  I don't get it.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> This has to be one of the worst songs eva!!!
> 
> Falco - Rock Me Amadeus (Original Single Version) NDW - YouTube



Blasphemy!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This has to be one of the worst songs eva!!!
> ...



It's a really stupid and lame song IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Anything Lynard Skynard ever produced.



Talk about blasphemy!    I'll give you three steps mister to get to the door.


----------



## NLT (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## BlueGin (Aug 12, 2014)

Not so much the song...

I can't stand Journey,but Gary LeVox singing this song...gives me chills.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 12, 2014)

An Icepick for my ears...PLEEEAAASSSEE!!!


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqjVAgT74_A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqjVAgT74_A[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 12, 2014)

Not so much the song as the version.  The guy who wrote the song arranged it like a dirge.  IMO, the group that covered it did a much better job of interpreting the song.

*WILLIN'*

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DyesPp6OUY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DyesPp6OUY[/ame]

Little Feat   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAXUQENUP8A"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAXUQENUP8A[/ame]

Seatrain


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2014)

Okay, this just HAS to be the WORST song eva!!!  It is SOOO bad.  I challenge you to listen to the whole song!    It's just horrible IMO.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaUqpnHvua8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaUqpnHvua8[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 12, 2014)

All of these just _suck_, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> All of these just _suck_, IMO.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KSOMA3QBU0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a_zuVYYknk



I guess you're not a Katie Perry fan?  

I don't like her music at all.    I absolutely HATE this song.  It is terribly unimaginative IMO.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEUg7OplvIQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEUg7OplvIQ[/ame]


----------



## Carlsen (Aug 12, 2014)

.
I hate this song, video and the guy that sing 
.


.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > All of these just _suck_, IMO.
> ...



Oh, God... Ugh. I'd forgotten about that one.

Yea, it pretty much blows. 

Basically every song she makes these days could basically be summed up as "You're a lucky guy because I'm going to have sex with you!," or "I'm a strong and empowered woman who's going to kick your ass!"

It's completely insincere and cheesy.


At least her old stuff was _occasionally_ fun and original. lol


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO43p2Wqc08]Village People - Macho Man OFFICIAL Music Video (short version) 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



I was never a fan of hers.  She's really cute though, and she does have a good sense of humor, but I just can't stand her music.  It seems to be geared more towards teenage girls anyway.  

Here is another really awful, awful song, but just but anything from the Biebs is horrible.    I think he has no talent at all.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYoxBQ03wUQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYoxBQ03wUQ[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2014)

Carlsen said:


> .
> I hate this song, video and the guy that sing
> .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2UVmY_Au7c
> ...



OMG!  Is that the Swedish Justin Bieber?    He has clones!!!  Noooo!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I was never a fan of hers.  She's really cute though, and she does have a good sense of humor, but I just can't stand her music.  It seems to be geared more towards teenage girls anyway.
> 
> Here is another really awful, awful song, but just but anything from the Biebs is horrible.    I think he has no talent at all.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYoxBQ03wUQ



Oh noes! It's the Biebs! 

This one's pretty awful too, but at least you get to see him get his ass kicked by the dude from Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol!  More Justin Bieber.  He has a lot of bad songs.  Goodness, he sounds and looks like a little baby.  It's like baby rap.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHVhwcOg6y8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHVhwcOg6y8[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 12, 2014)

Let's not forget about Nicki Minaj either!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 12, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Let's not forget about Nicki Minaj either!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeIJmciN8mo



I can't stand her.  She's obnoxious and kind of strange looking IMO.  Lol!  

Here's an interesting one!  Eddie Murphy tried to make a go at as a singer!  Eddie, stick to your day job PLEASE!  Yikes!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUkGIsKvn0]Carl Douglas - Kung fu fighting(original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget about Nicki Minaj either!
> ...



I bet you're *really* going to love seeing her and the Biebs both together then. 




> Here's an interesting one!  Eddie Murphy tried to make a go at as a singer!  Eddie, stick to your day job PLEASE!  Yikes!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDbpzjbXUZI



The *really* sad part is that it was a top 10 single.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 13, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Like torture.  If we want to torture our enemies, we should just play that song over and over again.    They would tell us ANYTHING.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 18, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Barry Manilow, I Write the Songs
> 
> Sounds kinda conceited, Barry.



Especially since he did NOT actually write it!  (Bruce Johnston wrote it.)


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget about Nicki Minaj either!
> ...



Actually, he CAN sing...he did his own vocals in _Shreck 2_.


----------



## Disir (Aug 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jofNR_WkoCE]Ylvis - The Fox (What Does The Fox Say?) [Official music video HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]kdemFfbS5H0[/MEDIA] (Official Music Video) - The Chainsmokers - YouTube[/ame]



the American Music Awards first category had Imagine Dragons and the Chainsmokers up for the same award, and surprisingly it wasn't  "Band that should be dropped in a well then smothered in cow shit."


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]kdemFfbS5H0[/MEDIA] (Official Music Video) - The Chainsmokers - YouTube[/ame]
> ...



I like a couple of their songs, but just not all of them.  Some of their songs are very lame is all . . . or very stupid.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2017)

In another couple of weeks, I will hate every single Christmas song after having to listen to them everywhere all the time!  They are already playing them at the malls and stuff.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



That song I posted is terrible.  Terrible song.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 19, 2017)

#1 Baby by Justin Bieber.

#2 that irks me, this:


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 19, 2017)

Y ChrisL no likey Hall n Oates?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Y ChrisL no likey Hall n Oates?



Meh.  They have a couple of good ones I suppose.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Never said it wasn't.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



And the thread title is . . . Songs you hate!


----------

